# Huge question



## Backwoods Loft (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a blue splash hen and I want to cross her with a white cock to maybe get some splashes out of them my only problem is the white cock is mated to a white hen is there a way I can also take him and cross him with the blue splash????


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

It is not uncommon for a cockbird to mate with any hen who will have him. I have one in my loft who courts every hen and mounts all those who accept him while being paired with a specific hen at the same time. The problem is that it is best if both parents raise the young. So if he is paired with a different hen and just used to breed the new hen without pairing with her she will be left to incubate the eggs and raise the young herself. She may have difficulty pulling that off and you may end up with only 1 or no surviving young. On the other hand, if you are planning to separate him from his current mate and put him with the new hen there shouldn't be a problem with that. It may take some time for her to accept him as a mate or she may accept him right away.

Jim


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

put them in breeding cage and the will mate withim few days about 5days


----------

